# Lekarze > Forum laryngologiczne >  Biegam i bolą mnie uszy

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, 
po zimie chciałam poćwiczyć swoja kondycję.
Jak wiadomo początki są trudne. Po przebiegnięciu 700m zaczynają mnie strasznie boleć uszy. Ból jest straszny!
Nie wiem czy to wina słabej kondycje czy ciśnienia?
Zmieni coś jak będę biegać w opasce?
Proszę o pomoc  :Smile: 
Z góry dziękuję.

----------


## Krzysztof

Ból uszu który występuje tylko podczas biegania to bardzo nietypowe zjawisko, które nie jest swoiste dla żadnej choroby. Czy kiedykolwiek taka sytuacja miała miejsce? Czy chorowałaś kiedykolwiek na uszy? Czy ból występuje jedynie przy bieganiu? Czy występuje wyciek z ucha lub jakiekolwiek inne objawy?

----------


## djams

Dołączam do tematu, bo również poszukuję odpowiedzi na pytanie. Ból uszu (+ oczu) pojawia się tylko przy bieganiu (nie występuje podczas ćwiczeń aerobowych ani na siłowni, ew. schylanie głowy powoduje dyskomfort, który jednak ciężko utożsamiać z bólem), wiążę to z nagłym zrostem ciśnienia (bieganie wymaga ode mnie znacznie więcej wysiłku), jednak nie mam wykształcenia medycznego, i to są wyłącznie przypuszczenia. Szukam odpowiedzi w jaki sposób sobie poradzić z tym bólem, który bardzo zniechęca do biegania :/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

poza bólem żadnych dodatkowych objawów. W bardzo wczesnym dzieciństwie (mniej więcej rzez ukończeniem 6 m-ca) zapalenie ucha.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mój problem jest podobny..lecz nie do końca taki sam. Podczas biegania wszystko jest ok, za to najgorsze zaczyna się zaraz po zakończeniu. Ból uszu + pod kościami policzkowymi+  czasami jeszcze  głowa ,tak jakby wszystkie kanaliki łączące uszy z gardłem. Objawy tak jak przy "przewianiu". Ale biegam tylko podczas ładnej pogody,np w lesie gdy nie ma wiatru - i obojętnie jak jest ciepło na dworze - ból po bieganiu zawsze następuje. czy jest na to jakaś rada? 

Do lekarzy nie chodzę gdyż oni odpowiadają: "- jesli Pani boli podczas gdy to Pani robi, to niech Pani tego nie robi to nie będzie bolało."

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,mam podobnie u mnie jednak jest to związane z wiatrem, więc moze u kogos jest podobnie. Czapka na głowe albo opaska wszystko załatwi  :Big Grin:

----------

